

How to Leave a Company Well - SeanKilleen
http://seankilleen.com/2015/02/how-to-leave-a-company-well/

======
SeanKilleen
I wrote up this article after a nice conversation. I'd be interested to hear
if it's helpful, and any other thoughts you'd care to add to it.

Also, pull requests accepted :)
[https://github.com/SeanKilleen/seankilleen.github.io/blob/ma...](https://github.com/SeanKilleen/seankilleen.github.io/blob/master/_posts/2015-02-27-how-
to-leave-a-company-well.markdown)

